# Blower motor loud rumble noise??



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

Anyone else have a problem with the blower motor making a lot of noise in th 3 and 4 speed setting. Sound like a low freq. flutter or rumble...very annoying. Is this a known problem or unique to my car? I have 7500 miles and this just got loud today. By the way this is not the a/c noise, it will do it with the engine off, a/c off, blower only running. :cheers


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

I pulled the blower motor to find a piece of foam insulation 1/2 in. square x 6in. long in the blower squirel cage...very easy job keeps me out of the dealer.arty:


----------

